# what are the best techniques to reset amygdala?



## branl (May 21, 2010)

what are the best techniques to reset amygdala?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Guillotine


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

ha ha, I read somewere you can reset it or something? Maybe just a comb o of cbt and mindfullness is good enough.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

You can't reset it... some people on here my god.


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2008)

-


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

^^^^DP Scientist


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

6 month tropical vacation


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

I read a book called The Craving Brain which talked in terms of "resetting" the brain from an emergency state. It's conclusions led me to a book called The High Performance Mind by Anna Wise, a neurofeedback practitioner who uses meditation techniques to induce deeper states defined by brainwave activity, which has been one of the most helpful books I've read.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

branl said:


> what are the best techniques to reset amygdala?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Why do you want to? ... what are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Guillotine


But that only works if you believe in reincarnation


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Chalk it up to symptoms comparable to PTSD in my opinion: these areas of the brain are 'overworked' and end up organically atrophied (Amygdala, Hippocampus, etc.). Eventually in frontal/prefrontal, cortical parts and meso-limbically, things can be influenced.

I think at some point there is possible actual cell-death and ventricles in the brain begin to appear bigger and can negatively influence you in a psychiatric, emotional, and cognitive way (..and in worse case scenarios: shows itself as a seizure disorder, Parkinson's, schizophrenia/bipolar, and maybe perhaps dementia).


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Facing your fears. There. Is. No. Way. Around. Pain.


It's not about going around pain, Fearless. The exhaustion many people suffer from their symptoms severely hampers any processing they might attempt. Accessing deeper states -or "resetting" the emergency state, even if only briefly- counters mental fatigue, accelerates emotional processing and ultimately leads to faster resolution. If you always push you can burn yourself out, and keep yourself that way. You also have to know when to let go. Often that's when we make the most progress.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Visual said:


> Why do you want to? ... what are you hoping to accomplish?


Lol. that is hilarious


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Susto said:


> this is pseudopsychophysiological-egoic-men-mind-abstract-materiaslitic-based theory


Asking about the amygdala?!?



Vanguard said:


> 6 month tropical vacation


Great!!! Just dont forget your vaccinations and mosquito net ...



















Fearless said:


> Facing your fears. There. Is. No. Way. Around. Pain.


Many people with PTSD face their fear by re-experiencing flashbacks - as though they were there again. Again ... again ... and again. They feel pain again ... and again ... and again. Doesn't cure them. There is often a lot more needed to get the pieces working together again...












Phantasm said:


> It's not about going around pain, Fearless. The exhaustion many people suffer from their symptoms severely hampers any processing they might attempt. Accessing deeper states -or "resetting" the emergency state, even if only briefly- counters mental fatigue, accelerates emotional processing and ultimately leads to faster resolution. If you always push you can burn yourself out, and keep yourself that way. You also have to know when to let go. Often that's when we make the most progress.


Chilling out is great (as Vangard suggested). Enjoy life, have fun, have friends.

Otherwise you can just feed hypervigilance, an amygdala state, and continue in a vortex


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Susto said:


> Please be clear about what you mean


Ok, branl starts a thread titled, *What are the best techniquest to reset amygdala?* With the first post reading, *what are the best techniques to reset amygdala? Any suggestions?*

You respond with "*this is pseudopsychophysiological-egoic-men-mind-abstract-materiaslitic-based theory*"

So I ponder the meaning of your response, "*Asking about the amygdala?!?*"



Susto said:


> These people just ain't doing it effectively, that simple my friend.
> 
> It ain't easy to cleanse the body from emotional 'toxins', specially with the poor support and tools used by psychologists


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck resetting the amygdala, Visual. How about inducing a seizure?

Thanx, now i'm on IV Ativan.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Susto said:


> The response speaks for itself
> 
> "Don't be satisfied with stories, how things have gone with others. Unfold your own myth."


My mistake then ... thought there was some meaning to your words. Do you find your DP changes the way you communicate?

As for my own myth, that one is unfolded. What is looked for now is to understand others (their 'myth' if you like). Life about self gets rather boring. Learn about others is interesting. And if I can help a few along the way, that is great.

Perhaps one of the 'mysteries' of forums is how people will post questions but not follow through with conversation ... why the bother?



Vanguard said:


> Fuck resetting the amygdala, Visual. How about inducing a seizure?
> 
> Thanx, now i'm on IV Ativan.


ECT home-style


----------

